# Mingos and Triggers



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I found a bag of mingos and triggers in the freezer and I am trying to decide what to do with them. I want to do something different than just cutting them into bites and frying them. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not tried this with mingo's or triggers but have done so with grouper and red snapper.

Soak filets in 1/2 zesty italian and 1/2 (or less depending on how much you like it) worcestershire sauce for at least 30 minutes, longer better.

Grill or broil. I do not think this is anything secret but I love it.


----------

